# Okafor leads Hornets to victory in home opener



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Who needs the preseason? Emeka Okafor, a year-round fitness fanatic, missed it and seems to be doing fine. Chris Paul scored 31 points and Okafor capped another strong performance with two key blocks in the final seconds to help the New Orleans Hornets beat the Sacramento Kings 97-92 on Friday night. "I'm just happy that I was able to contribute, considering that I didn't have a preseason, that I could come in, have a couple decent starts and kind of put everybody's mind at ease," said Okafor, who came to New Orleans in a trade that sent Tyson Chandler to Charlotte.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10299486/Okafor-leads-Hornets-to-victory-in-home-opener


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

He has been playing well. I like his addition. He adds a little bit of an offensive game Chandler didn't have, while still holding it down on the defensive end. Him and West look like a good pairing


----------

